# Meaning of La Dauphine



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Ek dink dit is min of meer die ekwivalent van Die Prinses van Wallis


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Ek sal se dit is redelik akkuraat


dau·phin (dôfn)
n.
1. The eldest son of the king of France from 1349 to 1830.
2. Used as a title for such a nobleman.

dauphine wife of a dauphin.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Ek het dit nou nog nie so gaan opsoek nie, maar dankie Philiph en Invictus

Groete
Stefan


----------

